# Call From Australian High Commission



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I submitted my Visa fee on 9-Dec-2016 under subclass 190. I submitted the application with 70 points (where I got 5 points from NSW) under Developer Programmer profile. 

Till now I have not got anything from the embassy. Last week I got the call from Australian High Commission which lasted for about 20 minutes and in that call they asked me about my job duties with the my current organization. It was more like an interview call where they asked me about the projects where I have worked and what was my key role in that.

Can someone tell me if they too have received any similar call like this? And what time frame shall I expect more to get the Visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

navishbajwa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my Visa fee on 9-Dec-2016 under subclass 190. I submitted the application with 70 points (where I got 5 points from NSW) under Developer Programmer profile.
> 
> ...


Many members in the forum have reported getting such calls in the past.
It's not something unique to you and you should not be unnecessarily worried unless the interview went very bad.
Did you tell the interviewer that you did all the duties that you mentioned in the RNR in the ACS application?
That is where the problem starts as people get anxious and nervous and forget to mention all their duties 

The interview is just one of the many steps taken in a visa decision and there are far too many variables for any one to give a definitive answer on when you would be granted the visa
The time taken ranges from 3 months to well over a year with no apparent difference between the applications

Cheers


----------



## ethical.prodigy (Jan 25, 2017)

Navish, Good to know that, atleast you have some movement. Incase you communicated well, then things will go smooth, just give them 3-4 months. Visa grant can be earlier as well. I have also lodged on 11 Dec 2016 for 261111 business analyst, wonder when my turn comes, as of now no update since 6th Jan. This status Assessment in progress brings lot of negative thoughts. 

anywayz, hope good things will happen to each one of us and this grant wait ends!



navishbajwa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my Visa fee on 9-Dec-2016 under subclass 190. I submitted the application with 70 points (where I got 5 points from NSW) under Developer Programmer profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

My interview went well.. I had the document for RNR opened in front of me.. So that I don't miss out on anything.. I didn't go word by word but explained her about my role and projects.. 

The thing that worries me is there was another guy who filed the application at the same time and he got the grant in March 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

navishbajwa said:


> My interview went well.. I had the document for RNR opened in front of me.. So that I don't miss out on anything.. I didn't go word by word but explained her about my role and projects..
> 
> The thing that worries me is there was another guy who filed the application at the same time and he got the grant in March 2017


Don't get frustrated by reading about other applicants who got their visa faster then you. For every person who gets it quicker, there is another person who has to wait for an year without any communication from DIBP

Each person circumstances are different and the CO has to take a lot of factors into consideration when deciding an application 

You have submitted the application and all the required papers, and there is nothing more that you can do.
Now relax and go about your normal life as there is no point in getting agitated every day that you have still not been granted a visa.

Check the immigration website when you get time every couple of days just to ensure that the CO has not asked for any document or clarification and you may have missed the email.

I am sure you will get the visa grant soon

Cheers


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi. I have a similar profile to yours. My wife was primary applicant, ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer), NSW SS 190 visa. She claimed points for my skills as well. We filed visa on 21st October and had CO contact on 31st October asking for Form80 and Form1221 which we uploaded on myimmi account on 13th November. Post this there was a verification call from Australian High Commission from New Delhi to my wifes office where they verified with her reporting managers and HR if she has performed those duties or not plus few questions around whether she has informed the organization about her PR plans or not. Then post this we got the grant on 13th April 2017. So we got our grant after 3 months of employment verification. However we emailed and called DIBP post employment verification twice to check the status of our file. So expect 1-3 months time buddy. DIBP is random. I would say dont have high expectations because if it comes in 1 months then it would be a pleasant surprise and if it comes in 3 months then also you would be fine because you did not expect much from DIBP. So I would say just be prepared for 3 months minimum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Oops employment verification call date was 16th January 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Don't get frustrated by reading about other applicants who got their visa faster then you. For every person who gets it quicker, there is another person who has to wait for an year without any communication from DIBP
> 
> Each person circumstances are different and the CO has to take a lot of factors into consideration when deciding an application
> 
> ...




I was checking Myimmi account every day and each day was a disappointment. But I stopped checking starting 10th April and we got the grant on 13th April 2017. So I guess the key here is to move on with life and foeget about this visa thing. It will happen only when it is destined to happen. Because one thing I realized was thinking too much about this visa things has a negative effect on personal life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the response.. From now onwards I am not going to think to much on it and will wait for it to work out.


----------



## w.nego (May 22, 2017)

*time frame to recieve invitation under 190 visa NSW*

hi guys,

I would like to ask about the time frame to be invited from NSW my points are 55+5 under 233211 civil engineer. anyone can guide me about that.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I just wanted to ask you guys is that on what circumstances we got such calls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I just wanted to ask you guys is that on what circumstances we got such calls?
> 
> ...


Circumstances can vary; from applications that have scant evidence, to suspect jobs, to random chance. There may be no particular reason. The best you can do is fill out your application with all requested evidence and cross your fingers.


----------



## PardeepSangwan (Mar 30, 2017)

navishbajwa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my Visa fee on 9-Dec-2016 under subclass 190. I submitted the application with 70 points (where I got 5 points from NSW) under Developer Programmer profile.
> 
> ...


Hello Navish,

Did you receive this call before your Skill Assessment or after lodging the VISA Application?


----------



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

I got this call after my visa Lodge.. I lodged my visa application in Dec 2016 and got the call on 15 May 2017. 

You have any thoughts on this?


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,

I received a call two weeks back and I think I got nervous and I might have not been able to justify 1-2 duties of all defined. Does it implicate my chances of getting a visa? I haven't received any communication after that.


----------



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

I am not too sure of that as I have also not heard anything from them.. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a call two weeks back and I think I got nervous and I might have not been able to justify 1-2 duties of all defined. Does it implicate my chances of getting a visa? I haven't received any communication after that.


No person can remember 100% of his roles and responsibilities over a period of 8/10 years
As long as you have been able to narrate 70-80% of what you had given in the RNR, it should be good enough

Anyways, the event is over and so relax.
There is Nothing more you can do

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

navishbajwa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my Visa fee on 9-Dec-2016 under subclass 190. I submitted the application with 70 points (where I got 5 points from NSW) under Developer Programmer profile.
> 
> ...


-
Hi Navish,
Can you tell me is it technical interview or just verifying projects you are working on & RnR? I am worried as I have few responsibilities mentioned in my RnR letter which I haven't doing for couple of years? Do I have to review technicality of such tasks?

TIA


----------



## navishbajwa (Oct 17, 2016)

It was more of an overview of what you do and what techical stuff you know and do


----------

